# Windows 1903 - just reverted back to 1809



## mobiuus (May 22, 2019)

as usually another big os update and again BEHOLD it came with few hick ups
like taskbar color is stupidly flat grey and there is nothing i could do to make it black...
while scoping the net for a possible fix bsod happend which i hadn't see for years...
thank God i could revert back...

what a bunch of nagging lazy folks at microsoft


----------



## Mats (May 22, 2019)

You should try notebookreview forums, they love bashing MS every minute of the day, year after year.


----------



## mobiuus (May 22, 2019)

did i just hurt ur feelings?


----------



## bogmali (May 22, 2019)

Please stick with the topic


----------



## Mats (May 22, 2019)

I don't know which one of us is the most sarcastic one right now. Anyway, the taskbar color seems to be a widespread issue.
I'd recommend upgrading to the next Windows version after a few months. As for BSOD's, it could be anything, but drivers is one thing to check when you have a new version.


----------



## EntropyZ (May 22, 2019)

Glad it's really working out for Microsoft, they themselves chose to stick with just one OS with multiple revisions, and for what? The quality control is all over the place, it's like a steam beta game at this point. I think Service packs worked better more often than not, even though you won't get anything new for a while.

I'm still on 1709, there's almost no reason to upgrade. Drivers or software gets broken, and "features" are added that I won't use and get added to multiple scripts released by people to remove that bloat.

They have the insider program, don't they have enough test rabbits to do this on... What a fail.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 22, 2019)

What was the BSOD?


----------



## xlollomanx (May 22, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What was the BSOD?



Black Screen Of Dead. In short words, when your pc freeze


----------



## FYFI13 (May 22, 2019)

EntropyZ said:


> I'm still on 1709, there's almost no reason to upgrade. Drivers or software gets broken, and "features" are added that I won't use and get added to multiple scripts released by people to remove that bloat.


That's a bit off topic, but sometimes i wish Microsoft had 2 editions of Windows 10:

1. Literally bare-bones OS (Firewall, Task Manager, Task Scheduler, Registry Editor, LSC, Device Manager, File Explorer, Notepad and probably that's it) for advanced and corporate users
2. Full-blown desktop environment. Just install OS, setup all online accounts and you have everything, from email reader to your periods predicting calendar.

This would stop all the moaning and would be fairly easy to maintain.



xlollomanx said:


> Black Screen Of Dead. In short words, when your pc freeze


Blue Screen Of Death. And his asking what was error code, not what it means...


----------



## Kursah (May 22, 2019)

xlollomanx said:


> Black Screen Of Dead. In short words, when your pc freeze



He's inquiring to what the error was, not what a BSOD is, if you re-read FordGT's post. There's usually an EventID in system logs and a 0x00000xx code, sys or dll, etc. related to the BSOD bugcheck entry that can help diagnose the issue and resolve a resolution.


----------



## erixx (May 22, 2019)

*Wanting Huawei Windows 1903   *


----------



## Mats (May 22, 2019)

FYFI13 said:


> That's a bit off topic, but sometimes i wish Microsoft had 2 editions of Windows 10:


You're describing LTSC, more or less, but yeah, I agree. It would be awesome if regular users could get that without having to do a lot of tweaking.

Two new versions each year is too much tho. One would be enough, and would it would hopefully have a bit fewer bugs at launch.


----------



## Mescalamba (May 22, 2019)

Hm, they do make long term servicing brach. It makes kinda difficult to use anything from store (still can be done) and its locked into 1607. But you still get security updates.

Ive made radical decision to use that cause updates of regular Win 10 just f*cked up themselves too much. Im not doing anything super important, but I do like to come to my PC and find it working as it was yesterday, not encountering some new magnificent bug or BSOD.

As for legality of such things, couldnt care less (I do own Win 10 legal copy tho).

MS could make fortune on some LTSB for "normies".


----------



## hat (May 22, 2019)

I think I'm still on the version prior to the infamous 1809 update. I have my shit delayed so hopefully I don't get these issues.


----------



## Mats (May 22, 2019)

Mescalamba said:


> its locked into 1607


1809 is the latest one, with 17763.316 being the latest ISO.









						[DISCUSSION] Windows 10 Enterprise (N) LTSC 2019
					

Official MDL Thread on Build 17763 https://forums.mydigitallife.net/threads/77945/       Download + Hash...




					forums.mydigitallife.net


----------



## phanbuey (May 22, 2019)

u can change the color of the taskbar... altho i do have to say the light mode is kind of ugly.  I want my classic shell back.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 22, 2019)

really not surprised m$ botched another update.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 22, 2019)

I just did a clean install of 1903, got a new 9700k and 1080 ti in mail last week.  0 issues so far and loving it. All I do is game, so I don't really care what the UI looks like. I never bother with anything except changing the power plan to custom/high performance.


----------



## Kursah (May 22, 2019)

I have heard from several folks that the old Classic Shell no longer works as of 1903. Or at least for now. They haven't tried Open Shell yet as I've suggested, and I have adjusted to the Win 10 start menu after 4 years that its no big deal to me. 

I look forward to upgrading and testing. I was able to get 1809 on the first release without losing data, seeing if I can't push my personal system luck.


----------



## xorbe (May 22, 2019)

FYFI13 said:


> 1. Literally bare-bones OS (Firewall, Task Manager, Task Scheduler, Registry Editor, LSC, Device Manager, File Explorer, Notepad and probably that's it) for advanced and corporate users



Gonna need calc.exe and minesweeper.exe, boss!


----------



## GoldenX (May 22, 2019)

FYFI13 said:


> That's a bit off topic, but sometimes i wish Microsoft had 2 editions of Windows 10:
> 
> 1. Literally bare-bones OS (Firewall, Task Manager, Task Scheduler, Registry Editor, LSC, Device Manager, File Explorer, Notepad and probably that's it) for advanced and corporate users
> 2. Full-blown desktop environment. Just install OS, setup all online accounts and you have everything, from email reader to your periods predicting calendar.
> ...


It does, get LTSC or Server.



Mescalamba said:


> Hm, they do make long term servicing brach. It makes kinda difficult to use anything from store (still can be done) and its locked into 1607. But you still get security updates.
> 
> Ive made radical decision to use that cause updates of regular Win 10 just f*cked up themselves too much. Im not doing anything super important, but I do like to come to my PC and find it working as it was yesterday, not encountering some new magnificent bug or BSOD.
> 
> ...


Current LTSC is 1809, 1607 is the older version now.



Mats said:


> You should try notebookreview forums, they love bashing MS every minute of the day, year after year.


When the 95% market share OS fails constantly after each updated version, we get the right to complain.


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 22, 2019)

Something seriously wrong with MS and their stupid update.

I was prompted to update to the latest version of Windows 10. I choose "pick a date" and never saw any prompt to actually pick a date. I didn't think anything else of it. I come back to my server a short while later and I can't remote into it, so I connect it to my TV and I see it's on a do not restart Windows is updating screen....WTF? So I wait....the do not restart screen goes away and my system goes to a black screen and powers off. It never restarted like it should based on past experiences with these updates. I waited for a good while before I bothered turning the system back on - it comes back up and.....goes immediately windows repair screen.

Repair doesn't work.
System Restore doesn't work - no restore points found
I check the drive via command prompt - my 4TB drive is empty! Oh joy!

To make things worse, I was in the middle of doing a backup on a new HDD (dog knocked the tower hard when going on one of her apeshit "I have to run really fast and nothing will stop me" modes, she leapt the side of the couch and into the small area in the corner that the tower sits on a small table. The system wouldn't boot into windows. I swapped drives and the system loaded up. One drive won't spin, but no worries, the backup worked so I got a replacement and it came in the other day) when Windows decided it would update and restart my system even though I choose to not update. So, now my new HDD has nothing on it still and my main HDD appears to be an empty shell.

I'm sitting through the grueling process of EaseUS Data Recovery to see if it can pull up all the data on my main HDD for my plex server. So far it's found 450GB out of around 2.25TB that I had with the scan process over the past 30 minutes (only around 10 hours left) - thousands of hours of movies/TV shows/pictures.......I hope I can recover all the videos, I don't want to spend hundreds of hours ripping my DVDs and Blu-Rays again.

I have horrible luck when it comes to Windows 10 updating on my plex server. This is why I haven't put Windows 10 on my gaming rig.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 22, 2019)

FYFI13 said:


> Blue Screen Of Death. And his asking what was error code, not what it means...





Kursah said:


> He's inquiring to what the error was, not what a BSOD is, if you re-read FordGT's post. There's usually an EventID in system logs and a 0x00000xx code, sys or dll, etc. related to the BSOD bugcheck entry that can help diagnose the issue and resolve a resolution.


Indeed.  Usually with major Windows 10 updates, the problem is a driver that isn't ready for it.  The erring code/module is usually a dead giveaway for which driver isn't ready.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 22, 2019)

I never update anything with my hard drives attached, learned my lesson many many years ago.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 23, 2019)

Kursah said:


> I have heard from several folks that the old Classic Shell no longer works as of 1903. Or at least for now. They haven't tried Open Shell yet as I've suggested, and I have adjusted to the Win 10 start menu after 4 years that its no big deal to me.
> 
> I look forward to upgrading and testing. I was able to get 1809 on the first release without losing data, seeing if I can't push my personal system luck.


If it doesn’t, then Start 10 will. Stardock updates right before or right after every new W10.


----------



## GoldenX (May 23, 2019)

neatfeatguy said:


> Something seriously wrong with MS and their stupid update.
> 
> I was prompted to update to the latest version of Windows 10. I choose "pick a date" and never saw any prompt to actually pick a date. I didn't think anything else of it. I come back to my server a short while later and I can't remote into it, so I connect it to my TV and I see it's on a do not restart Windows is updating screen....WTF? So I wait....the do not restart screen goes away and my system goes to a black screen and powers off. It never restarted like it should based on past experiences with these updates. I waited for a good while before I bothered turning the system back on - it comes back up and.....goes immediately windows repair screen.
> 
> ...


If it's a server for streaming, just put Linux on it with samba shares. Save yourself the headache.


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 23, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> If it's a server for streaming, just put Linux on it with samba shares. Save yourself the headache.



I do use it as a second gaming system - one that the kids can utilize for their games or if my brother comes around to visit, we can co-op games without him needing to drag his computer over. Though, I am tempted to just say screw it to Windows for the server and try out Linux with the luck I'm having.

Right now my data recovery scan is sitting at 1525GB. Looks like things are going in my favor so far.


----------



## Mescalamba (May 23, 2019)

Mats said:


> 1809 is the latest one, with 17763.316 being the latest ISO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, might "update" then. Thanks for info.


----------



## biffzinker (May 23, 2019)

DarkStalker said:


> like taskbar color is stupidly flat grey and there is nothing i could do to make it black...


You realize there is a new light theme in the 1903 update? If you want your taskbar black all you have to do is switch back to the original theme in settings.



Kursah said:


> I have heard from several folks that the old Classic Shell no longer works as of 1903. Or at least for now. They haven't tried Open Shell yet as I've suggested


Open shell is working for me going on a couple of weeks now after the upgrade.


----------



## Mats (May 23, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> When the 95% market share OS fails constantly after each updated version, we get the right to complain.


Of course, I'm one of those as well sometimes. However, to me there's a limit for how much complaint you can read, and after that it just gets tedious. I'm talking specifically about Windows issues here.
In one corner we've got NBR forums, with each post containing 'microsoft' spelled in various ways, as if we haven't seen that enough of that through the decades.
Then there's mydigitallife forums, where all the negative comments gets drowned out by the sheer amount of knowledge and patience.

I guess I've read too many of the former kind when I replied to the OP, my bad.


----------



## Valantar (May 23, 2019)

It's weird how there's so much talk of issues with this, yet I've never seen a single W10 update issue across the 5 W10 machines in my household. Or, scratch that, 4 - my work laptop is managed by my employer and still on 1803. Still, I tend to update relatively early, and I've never seen significant bugs. And that's across a 1st-gen Biostar Ryzen motherboard (if anything caused weird driver errors, it ought to be this crappy motherboard!), a Threadripper system, and old FM2+ APU system and an Intel-based XPS 13.

Havent tried this yet, but I'll likely push the upgrade on my main desktop in the next week or two. Don't see any reason not to.


----------



## FYFI13 (May 23, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> It does, get LTSC or Server.


No no no no no, not even close. I can remove UWP apps and some other stuff myself. I'm talking about truly lightweight OS.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 23, 2019)

EntropyZ said:


> I think Service packs worked better more often than not, even though you won't get anything new for a while.


This! All day long this!



Kursah said:


> They haven't tried Open Shell yet as I've suggested


Works fine.



neatfeatguy said:


> I was prompted to update to the latest version of Windows 10. I choose "pick a date" and never saw any prompt to actually pick a date.


Go into your Services editor in the Computer Management console and disable both "Background Intelligent Transfer"(which Windows update depends on) and "Windows Update". You will then not have to worry about it.


----------



## bonehead123 (May 23, 2019)

Kursah said:


> I have heard from several folks that the old Classic Shell no longer works as of 1903. Or at least for now.



I can confirm this too, but everytime I boot from the partition that has CS installed, I get a pop-up that says "Classic Shell needs to reconfigure itself for the new OS".  I click OK, then a red error pops up with some exception technobabble, I click OK again and it launches and functions normally thereafter...

Not sure whats up with that, but thats not my primary boot partition anyways, so I may research it further when I have some free time....


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 23, 2019)

bonehead123 said:


> Not sure whats up with that, but thats not my primary boot partition anyways, so I may research it further when I have some free time....


No need, just use Open Shell. It's the replacement for Classic Shell based on the same source code which was released by the dev.


----------



## Vario (May 23, 2019)

Still on 7 no problemo


----------



## bonehead123 (May 24, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> No need, just use Open Shell. It's the replacement for Classic Shell based on the same source code which was released by the dev.



Thx Lex, will check it out tomorrow pm


----------



## MrGenius (May 24, 2019)

1. My custom lock screen pic is blurred...WTF?

2. Installing AMD graphics drivers causes my entire screen to change to a solid color(so far either red or magenta) until I restart.

3. They changed the location of icon files. I had to figure out where they went(C:\Windows\SystemResources\imageres.dll.mun), so I could do my "_make the blue and yellow UAC shields disappear_" trick. Thankfully I was able to perform that without issues.

Other than that...oh wait...one more...

4. I can't stand the way they changed the Downloads folder to show separate groups. Hopefully there's an easy fix for that. If there is, and you know of it, I'm all ears.

Other than that...it's fine.


----------



## Naito (May 24, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> 4. I can't stand the way they changed the Downloads folder to show separate groups. Hopefully there's an easy fix for that. If there is, and you know of it, I'm all ears.



Go to the *View *tab, click the *Group by* menu, select *None*


----------



## biffzinker (May 24, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> My custom lock screen pic is blurred...WTF?


Transition animation starting with 1903.


----------



## Chomiq (May 24, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> 1. My custom lock screen pic is blurred...WTF?


Only when the sign-in screen is activated.


----------



## birdie (May 24, 2019)

The last stable OS from Microsoft was Windows 8.

The last not completely sucking in terms of UI was Windows 7 (too bad it won't be supported starting January, 2020).

Windows 10 has been a total disaster.

At the very least we have LTSC which I happily use. Rock solid and doesn't get reinstalled each six months. And of course I have OpenShell installed, Cortana/OneDrive disabled, Telemetry reduced to security.

Kids may "enjoy" the latest and greatest and have wonderful bugs all around.


----------



## Naito (May 24, 2019)

I must have a different build to most, as I rarely experience bugs since the first milestone update years back...


----------



## FYFI13 (May 24, 2019)

Naito said:


> I must have a different build to most, as I rarely experience bugs since the first milestone update years back...


Same OS build works differently on different hardware configs and environments.


----------



## Chomiq (May 24, 2019)

Naito said:


> I must have a different build to most, as I rarely experience bugs since the first milestone update years back...


So did I, until I've installed 1903 two days ago to give it a try. Yesterday Firefox entire display engine started to break down up to a point when the browser basically CTD'd with a black screen. I've never seen that happen on my PC. Today I had to major slowdowns of entire system without any logical reason behind it, audio playback slowed to a crawl, cursor became unresponsive like it was running at 2 fps. Reverted to 1809 few minutes ago. Shame on me for giving MS a chance.
On top of that they've removed the Semi-Annual Channel from the WU, so now everyone is stuck on the same crippled update ring.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 24, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> On top of that they've removed the Semi-Annual Channel from the WU, so now everyone is stuck on the same crippled update ring.


Oh wow. The news gets worse and worse.  Every day I take a look at a spare copy of W8.1 that I leave on the desk of my main rig.  It consoles me to know that even without mainstream support, it at least is stable every day and every update.  One of these updates, I may just stop looking at it and use it.


----------



## Naito (May 24, 2019)

FYFI13 said:


> Same OS build works differently on different hardware configs and environments.



I either run or maintain 9 machines of various gens, not including dev machines at work, and still haven't had issues with build 1903. In the very early days of 10, I did experience a few BSODs, however


----------



## Valantar (May 24, 2019)

Naito said:


> I either run or maintain 9 machines of various gens, not including dev machines at work, and still haven't had issues with build 1903. In the very early days of 10, I did experience a few BSODs, however


As with most cases I suspect this to be a "people with issues are disproportionally loud" type of situation. Yes, some updates have had significant issues, but this does not look to be one of them.

For my part, I could never go back to an earlier Windows version. I liked 7, but want too many of W10's features. Heck, the task manager alone is worth the upgrade IMO. And W8 and W8.1 were a hot mess.


----------



## Chomiq (May 24, 2019)

Valantar said:


> As with most cases I suspect this to be a "people with issues are disproportionally loud" type of situation. Yes, some updates have had significant issues, but this does not look to be one of them.
> 
> For my part, I could never go back to an earlier Windows version. I liked 7, but want too many of W10's features. Heck, the task manager alone is worth the upgrade IMO. And W8 and W8.1 were a hot mess.


8.1 was perfectly fine for me, ever had any issues with it. That's why I refused to update to W10 up until late point when they've started to disable the "disability" free upgrade path.


----------



## r.h.p (May 24, 2019)

Kursah said:


> He's inquiring to what the error was, not what a BSOD is, if you re-read FordGT's post. There's usually an EventID in system logs and a 0x00000xx code, sys or dll, etc. related to the BSOD bugcheck entry that can help diagnose the issue and resolve a resolution.



didnt have that just normal upgrade via the tpu non-media creation tool


----------



## Valantar (May 24, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> 8.1 was perfectly fine for me, ever had any issues with it. That's why I refused to update to W10 up until late point when they've started to disable the "disability" free upgrade path.


I liked the 8.1 UI on touch-enabled convertibles (8 was okay there too, but less flexible), but could never stomach it's "take it or leave it" approach to the start menu on the desktop. And I refuse to use a third-party app to replace the start menu - that's just too dumb. Having that grid of "touch-friendly" tiles spread across a 27" monitor made me dizzy. I _love_ the W10 start menu, though. Far better than the W7 one. Other than that, my only long-term experience with the W8.x series was my partner's extremely buggy Lenovo Yoga, which we finally got refunded after three years, two motherboard swaps (both had faulty RAM, which baffles me to this day), one display swap, and one more "unrelated" service centre visit (they apparently didn't want to tell us what they fixed). That it came with an OEM 840 Evo-alike that never got a firmware update to alleviate performance degradation was just the icing on that laptop-turd cake. But while it worked, as I said, I liked the OS in that form factor. I also like W10 on my convertible Latitude 7390  And W10 pen support is _amazing_ (in MS apps, that is - everyone else is way, way behind on that front). I started using W10 Insider Previews before launch on my old laptop (an old ThinkPad X201) and the positive experience from that led me to upgrade from W7 to W10 on my desktop almost as soon as it launched. That install even survived upgrading that PC from an ages-old Core2Quad platform to my current Ryzen, which to me about sums up the flexibility and stability of W10 in my experience. Switching the same install between platforms 10 years apart from different vendors, with only the GPU and storage carried over? No problem, just let me update some drivers at first boot. (I obviously still did a clean install soon afterwards, but it worked!)


----------



## Papahyooie (May 24, 2019)

Side note, just for everyone's information... If you clean install 1903, you can't uninstall the "App installer" program that installs crapware from the Microsoft store... 

Haven't delved further into:
1. Whether the update installs it on a machine that previously had it uninstalled
2. Whether there are any other ways to effectively neuter it. 

All I know is, I clean installed 1903 on a machine, and the App Installer program is now locked as a system app (option to uninstall is not there/gray'd out) like many of the other pieces of bloatware.


----------



## P4-630 (May 24, 2019)

I'll just wait, at least till end May,

*Current status*_:
Windows 10, version 1903 is available by manually selecting “Check for updates” via Windows Update. (*Note* We are slowly throttling up this availability while we carefully monitor data and feedback.) The recommended servicing status is Semi-Annual Channel._









						Windows 10, version 1903 and Windows Server, version 1903
					

View announcements and review known issues and fixes for Windows 10 version 1903 and Windows Server 1903



					docs.microsoft.com
				




About the known issues as in the link above: Microsoft is working on a resolution and estimate a solution will be available in late May.

Also if you do check for updates manually:
*Clicking “Check for Updates” Makes You a Tester*








						Don’t Click “Check for Updates” Unless You Want Unstable Windows 10 Updates
					

As Microsoft revealed, only people who clicked “Check for Updates” got bitten by Windows 10’s file deletion bug. When you click the “Check for Updates” button, Microsoft gives you updates early, skipping a normal part of the testing process.




					www.howtogeek.com


----------



## FYFI13 (May 24, 2019)

Papahyooie said:


> Side note, just for everyone's information... If you clean install 1903, you can't uninstall the "App installer" program that installs crapware from the Microsoft store...
> 
> Haven't delved further into:
> 1. Whether the update installs it on a machine that previously had it uninstalled
> ...


CCleaner was able to uninstall it for me, just like any other UWP app, including MS Store itself.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 24, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Also if you do check for updates manually:
> *Clicking “Check for Updates” Makes You a Tester*
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh hell no! Why do they keep relegating anyone but the basic user to the trash heap?


----------



## erpguy53 (May 24, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Also if you do check for updates manually:
> *Clicking “Check for Updates” Makes You a Tester*
> 
> 
> ...



that howtogeek article has not been updated since Oct 2018


----------



## P4-630 (May 24, 2019)

erpguy53 said:


> that howtogeek article has not been updated since Oct 2018



I just can't find it anymore on TPU, there was a news post about it a while ago here as well.


----------



## AltCapwn (May 24, 2019)

I guess I'm the lucky guy who never had issue with any Windows 10 release.


----------



## Laurijan (May 24, 2019)

Since wednesday i have the new build installed and the rig feels more sluggish now and boot slower from time to time. today my rig had its first hangup. I bet its all becasue of this update.


----------



## theFOoL (May 24, 2019)

You people are on crack. On my 775 Build and even my Server the Box Build i3 3150 I see no changes in boot and both are msata+case Sata SSDs


----------



## Ware (May 24, 2019)

DarkStalker said:


> taskbar color is stupidly flat grey and there is nothing i could do to make it black...
> 
> what a bunch of nagging lazy folks at microsoft


This place needs a special section for stuff like this.
I think a quote applies here - 
"*Better to Remain Silent and Be Thought a Fool than to Speak and Remove All Doubt"*


----------



## ExV6k (May 24, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> 1. My custom lock screen pic is blurred...WTF?
> 
> 2. Installing AMD graphics drivers causes my entire screen to change to a solid color(so far either red or magenta) until I restart.
> 
> ...


There is a fix indeed.. Except I encountered a bug when applying it.. But there's a workaround for that too!
Basically, all you have to do is right click, select "*Group By*" and hit "*None*". Now this should in theory do the trick but for some reason, it doesn't save your setting and all it takes for it to reset is refreshing the folder. If you want to force it to save, you'll have to* Group By None* again and then sort it by anything you want (Right click, "*Sort By*" --> *Name* / *Type* or whatever. You have to change the *Sort By* setting at least once after *Grouping* to force the explorer to save your choice).


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 24, 2019)

Well...I kinda liked this 1903 Win build....After I shutdown all useless services and performance"eaters" everything working well&smooth.....also honestly I prefered download folder to be like this is much more distinct after you get used to it....and yeah I kept darker taskbar,for me it's just more stylish.....


----------



## Papahyooie (May 24, 2019)

FYFI13 said:


> CCleaner was able to uninstall it for me, just like any other UWP app, including MS Store itself.


Really? I haven't used CCLeaner in years (I just refresh/reinstall if things get too hairy). I had no idea it could do that. Thank you!


----------



## Static~Charge (May 24, 2019)

I just upgraded my test machine from 1809 Pro to 1903 Pro. I was unable to do the upgrade from a flash drive. The installer complained that it didn't have drivers for some of the PC's hardware. Seriously? It's a B75 chipset with a 3rd generation Core i5 processor -- not exactly state-of-the-art, but not ancient, either. And Microsoft's description of the problem was b.s.; my test machine doesn't have any of the hardware that they listed ("an external USB device, SD memory card, or UFS card attached"). Was the installer complaining about the flash drive that contained Windows 10 v1903? If so, the error message is even more asinine: if I'm installing off a flash drive (the usual method nowadays), why complain about an external USB device?!

As an alternate approach, I ran the Windows Upgrade Assistant. This program upgraded my test machine to 1903 without a fuss.

The only usual thing that I spotted so far: I can't open the Windows 10 Apps menu (Start > Settings > Apps). When I click on Apps, the window opens for a second and then disappears. I ran “sfc /scannow” to check for corrupted system files; nothing found. All of the other items on the Settings menu open just fine. I'm debating whether to look for fixes or just roll back to 1809.


----------



## Deleted member 171912 (May 24, 2019)

How?

- First, install latest updates for OS, applications and drivers.
- Then download ISO file (win10_1903_english_x64.iso), don't use or wait for Windows Update.
- Log on, eject external disks, mount ISO file, setup.exe, accept download updates during setup (setup updates), restart.

And you will have new OS build will rollback option. Then, after some days, delete old OS files and backup files with Disk Cleanup tool.

30 minutes and no problems, like always. Build 1903 is already on 3 different computers. Enjoy.


----------



## P4-630 (May 24, 2019)

erpguy53 said:


> that howtogeek article has not been updated since Oct 2018



January 15, 2019: https://www.auslogics.com/en/articles/do-i-need-manually-check-for-win10-updates/
"_Keep in mind that when you click the ‘Check for updates’ button, 
you will install Windows updates that are still riddled with undiscovered issues.
As such, if you are not an advanced Windows 10 user, we recommend waiting for Microsoft to offer the updates to your system.
This is the only time wherein you can rest easy knowing that the system is completely stable._"


December 14, 2018: https://www.ghacks.net/2018/12/14/here-is-another-reason-to-avoid-check-for-updates-in-windows-10/
"_If you activate "check for updates", pre-release updates may be installed on the device.
Microsoft displays no warning prompt or notification to users that they may install pre-release updates when they use the "check for updates" button to run a manual check for updates._ "


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 25, 2019)

Im on a Ryzen main rig, i noticed i got back a smidge of performance that 1809 seamed to miss out on , no issues though i did get a BSD the first time i tried to update while fully overclocked.
resetting to defaults and rebooting ,then updating then worked fine ,and has since, it overclocked fine once done.


----------



## Regeneration (May 28, 2019)

Can't access monitor settings (refresh rate) from within Windows (rundll error) on a clean installation of 1903.


----------



## biffzinker (May 28, 2019)

Regeneration said:


> Can't access monitor settings (refresh rate) from within Windows (rundll error) on a clean installation of 1903.


Haven't ran into that myself although I upgraded instead of a clean install.

If I have time later I'll try a clean install on a unused ssd I left plugged in.


----------



## Metroid (May 28, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Haven't ran into that myself although I upgraded instead of a clean install.
> 
> If I have time later I'll try a clean install on a unused ssd I left plugged in.



I always do a clean install, too many issues with permissions if I choose to upgrade. I'm planning to upgrade to 1903 when I get the ryzen 3900x. I'm using 1709 and so far is very stable, no issues if you do a clean install. I tried 1803 while ago and was disappointed, many applications had issues, reverted to a clean 1709 install. It was a mess.


----------



## biffzinker (May 28, 2019)

Metroid said:


> I always do a clean install, too many issues with permissions if I choose to upgrade. I'm planning to upgrade to 1903 when I get the ryzen 3900x. I'm using 1709 and so far is very stable, no issues if you do a clean install. I tried 1803 while ago and was disappointed, many applications had issues, reverted to a clean 1709 install. It was a mess.


Usually I do a clean install just to play it safe, and clean out cruft that's built up. The couple of times I've upgraded went without any trouble.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 28, 2019)

Mats said:


> You're describing LTSC, more or less, but yeah, I agree. It would be awesome if regular users could get that without having to do a lot of tweaking.
> 
> Two new versions each year is too much tho. One would be enough, and would it would hopefully have a bit fewer bugs at launch.



This is Agile development man, its all the rage these days. You release a lot, and hope it sticks. When it doesn't, you release some more. Amazing 'time to market', much profit


----------



## Static~Charge (May 28, 2019)

Static~Charge said:


> And Microsoft's description of the problem was b.s.; my test machine doesn't have any of the hardware that they listed ("an external USB device, SD memory card, or UFS card attached"). Was the installer complaining about the flash drive that contained Windows 10 v1903? If so, the error message is even more asinine: if I'm installing off a flash drive (the usual method nowadays), why complain about an external USB device?!


I think that I may have found the source of the error message when I tried to upgrade my test PC to Windows 10 v1903:









						Fixes for Windows 10 arrive (for Insiders, soz) and covers are pulled from Edge for macOS
					

More Mac tickling with Defender ATP and Visual Studio gets a point one




					www.theregister.co.uk
				




*Windows 10 1903 is here and there's already a mighty big patch for it*

There was no rest for the wicked (as the Windows team is occasionally referred to by its customers) as a raft of fixes arrived for the newly GA'ed May 2019 Update in the form of build 18362.145.

And by goodness, the gang has been busy. Among the lucky 13 changes is one to fix the infamous external storage borkage, which led to a reassignment of the drive letter during installation and an unhelpful "This PC can't be upgraded to Windows 10" error message.

Now all I need is an updated installer that incorporates this fix.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 29, 2019)

I've been on 1903 since 09/04/19 , and it is very stable for me, even though it was probably a "test" build. I have had absolutely zero problems or crashes. I can't really understand anyone's problem with it. My build no. is 18362.116


----------



## freeagent (May 29, 2019)

tigger said:


> I have had absolutely zero problems or crashes. I can't really understand anyone's problem with it. My build no. is 18362.116



I'm going to guess once stable overclocks that are no longer as stable as one thought thanks to mitigations.. 

I kid.

I've been running it since 5/4 and its pretty sweet.


----------



## MrGenius (May 29, 2019)

If they tweak the OS so your CPU performs better, you might need to "restabilize" your OC. Since your OC was only "stable" with less volts and/or higher clocks because your CPU wasn't working as hard. As in clock for clock performance was lower. This is pretty obvious overclocking 101 stuff here. If your CPU's working harder, it will need more volts and/or lower clocks to achieve stability when overclocked. Which doesn't necessarily mean lower performance. You might even come out ahead performance wise with more volts and/or lower clocks. You don't get something for nothing. 

Cooling also plays a roll. But I'm considering that a constant.


----------



## Valantar (May 29, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> This is Agile development man, its all the rage these days. You release a lot, and hope it sticks. When it doesn't, you release some more. Amazing 'time to market', much profit


I deal with students indoctrinated into this rather inane development process ideology every spring semester. In a class that focuses on creative interdisciplinary project development. Needless to say, the most gung-ho "agile/scrum" people are usually the ones both most focused on putting out a product, no matter what (leading to worse concepts due to the focus on "making something"), and simultaneously the ones most prone to messing up on the way (as the lack of clear goals combined with the development method leads to sidetracking and projects veering way off course). Fun times for all involved!

If they had learned that garbage from someone at my department, I'd go have a very serious conversation with that person, but (un?)fortunately they're all from different departments.


----------



## Chomiq (May 29, 2019)

tigger said:


> I've been on 1903 since 09/04/19 , and it is very stable for me, even though it was probably a "test" build. I have had absolutely zero problems or crashes. I can't really understand anyone's problem with it. My build no. is 18362.116


I've had complete slowdowns of the entire system with everything slowing to a crawl (sound, cursor, apps) on official 1903. I've been running stable builds ever since I've installed 10 and stuck to the corporate update ring. I'm lucky I actually didn't delete the 1809 copy that was created during the update process, since the slowdowns occurred on the third day after install.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 29, 2019)

Valantar said:


> I deal with students indoctrinated into this rather inane development process ideology every spring semester. In a class that focuses on creative interdisciplinary project development. Needless to say, the most gung-ho "agile/scrum" people are usually the ones both most focused on putting out a product, no matter what (leading to worse concepts due to the focus on "making something"), and simultaneously the ones most prone to messing up on the way (as the lack of clear goals combined with the development method leads to sidetracking and projects veering way off course). Fun times for all involved!
> 
> If they had learned that garbage from someone at my department, I'd go have a very serious conversation with that person, but (un?)fortunately they're all from different departments.



Its one of those ideologies that relies entirely on people and responsibilities... I see its merit, but in business it gets abused to shove lots of work in too little time up your alley, only to conclude the better half wont ever get done... that is when everything turns to shit and technical debt accumulates already in the first dev cycle.

Ive also experienced Agile/scrum in a positive setting and when its used then, it leads to a great work atmosphere and ethic. But you need a team that is motivated and honest. Supported by a business that is the same.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 29, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> I've had complete slowdowns of the entire system with everything slowing to a crawl (sound, cursor, apps) on official 1903. I've been running stable builds ever since I've installed 10 and stuck to the corporate update ring. I'm lucky I actually didn't delete the 1809 copy that was created during the update process, since the slowdowns occurred on the third day after install.



That is strange, mine has been 100% fine, i see others with problems too, I must be just lucky I guess.


----------



## Chomiq (May 29, 2019)

tigger said:


> That is strange, mine has been 100% fine, i see others with problems too, I must be just lucky I guess.


It actually looked like some serious issue with superfetch or something. I just didn't want to troubleshoot this for unknown amount of time and decided to revert to 1809.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 7, 2019)

tigger said:


> I've been on 1903 since 09/04/19 , and it is very stable for me, even though it was probably a "test" build. I have had absolutely zero problems or crashes. I can't really understand anyone's problem with it. My build no. is 18362.116



I too had been beta testing 1903 for a while and found no problems with it

I have v1903 build 18362.145 from the KB4497935 update rather than the .116 build, tigger. have you updated to that .145 build yet?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 7, 2019)

erpguy53 said:


> I too had been beta testing 1903 for a while and found no problems with it
> 
> I have v1903 build 18362.145 from the KB4497935 update rather than the .116 build, tigger. have you updated to that .145 build yet?



just downloading it now.

Eddit installed, not expecting any problems.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 7, 2019)

anybody else it wont install for.. on my desktop machine it tells me something is not suitable for this build of windows no need to take any action keeps using the build you have which is the 1809 build. 

trog


----------



## xorbe (Jun 24, 2019)

I pulled the trigger and updated to 1903.  It seems to be working here okay (8086K + Z370 + nvme + 2080Ti).  I hate that it resets certain settings and preferences.


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 25, 2019)

I did a clean install of 1903 and everything works just fine. I had to get that new driver package from nvidia which didn't include the control panel. I had to get it from the windows store for free.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 25, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> I had to get that new driver package from nvidia which didn't include the control panel. I had to get it from the windows store for free.


_Universal Windows drivers enable developers to create a single driver package that runs across multiple different device types, from embedded systems to tablets and desktop PCs. _
Only a three minute read if your interested.








						Getting Started with Windows Drivers - Windows drivers
					

Windows Drivers allow you to create one driver that will run on all Windows variants.



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## delshay (Jun 25, 2019)

I wonder if their is a small tweak to 1903 update. There's a message on the update apps that say's 1903 is not ready for my laptop, but it's on it's way. .

Laptop is Acer Ferrari 1200 (very old laptop)


----------



## trog100 (Jun 25, 2019)

delshay said:


> I wonder if their is a small tweak to 1903 update. There's a message on the update apps that say's 1903 is not ready for my laptop, but it's on it's way. .
> 
> Laptop is Acer Ferrari 1200 (very old laptop)



i repeatably got that exact same message on my desktop.. it dosnt mean what you think it does.. 

in my case it was because i had a couple of usb drives plugged in.. i removed them and it installed..

trog


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2019)

I've just gone from 1803 to 1903 simply because I couldn't find a working ISO for 1809 (even direct from MS it seemed to hang when you booted off of the USB key.....) still, the only thing I had an issue with so far was when trying to access my Synology system I wasn't getting thumbnails correctly when viewing pictures..  Strange thing was it was showing them and then they'd disappear..  

Also interestingly enough the OS was activated even without a key or me doing anything to it...  Little confused there but not bothered in the slightest    If anyone could let me know of a 1809 ISO I could download, I'd be most grateful


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 25, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> _Universal Windows drivers enable developers to create a single driver package that runs across multiple different device types, from embedded systems to tablets and desktop PCs. _
> Only a three minute read if your interested.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I did the research after the nvidia driver package kept saying it was not compatible with my system. I used one of those $12 oem keys to upgrade to Windows 10 Pro to have more control over Windows updates. All the other drivers are unaffected.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 25, 2019)

Jumped on 1903 and lost sound. The OS has some conflict with creative cards that breaks DDL and DTS functionality.

Its a widely documented issue. Creative know about it and have released driver fixes for the early XFi series cards but nothing for the SB-Z series and above just yet. 

Reinstalled 1809


----------



## metalfiber (Jun 25, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Jumped on 1903 and lost sound. The OS has some conflict with creative cards that breaks DDL and DTS functionality.
> 
> Its a widely documented issue. Creative know about it and have released driver fixes for the early XFi series cards but nothing for the SB-Z series and above just yet.
> 
> Reinstalled 1809


I had a little problem with a updated audio driver from Gigabyte. Creative BlasterX Pro Gaming 720 could not find the Realtek 1903 driver but i installed a older driver and it works fine now. Since then Gigabyte has removed that 1903 Realtek driver.


----------



## delshay (Jun 25, 2019)

trog100 said:


> i repeatably got that exact same message on my desktop.. it dosnt mean what you think it does..
> 
> in my case it was because i had a couple of usb drives plugged in.. i removed them and it installed..
> 
> trog



Well that's interesting, I always have an SD card plug-in into the SD slot which I use for back-up. unplugging to see what happens..

UPDATE: Nope no difference, update not ready.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 25, 2019)

delshay said:


> Well that's interesting, I always have an SD card plug-in into the SD slot which I use for back-up. unplugging to see what happens..
> 
> UPDATE: Nope no difference, update not ready.



i had two usb drives plugged in.. i read somewhere that windows would not complete the upgrade with external usb drives plugged in.. i removed mine and low and behold the update worked as it should..

i think its connected with data loss.. they play safe and and make sure any external drives are disconnected.. the "not ready" message is very vague and removing my external drives worked for me...

trog

ps.. https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveyw...e-wont-work-if-you-have-usb-drives-connected/


----------



## Zareek (Jun 25, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Its one of those ideologies that relies entirely on people and responsibilities... I see its merit, but in business it gets abused to shove lots of work in too little time up your alley, only to conclude the better half wont ever get done... that is when everything turns to shit and technical debt accumulates already in the first dev cycle.
> 
> Ive also experienced Agile/scrum in a positive setting and when its used then, it leads to a great work atmosphere and ethic. But you need a team that is motivated and honest. Supported by a business that is the same.


Yes you can implement Agile development while still maintaining quality control. I'm not sure what is going on with M$, their internal testing is so bad. I used to participate in all their beta programs, especially Windows desktop OSes. Windows XP through Windows 10 but it got tedious and I just didn't have the time to devote to it anymore.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 25, 2019)

EntropyZ said:


> Glad it's really working out for Microsoft, they themselves chose to stick with just one OS with multiple revisions, and for what? The quality control is all over the place, it's like a steam beta game at this point. I think Service packs worked better more often than not, even though you won't get anything new for a while.
> 
> I'm still on 1709, there's almost no reason to upgrade. Drivers or software gets broken, and "features" are added that I won't use and get added to multiple scripts released by people to remove that bloat.
> 
> They have the insider program, don't they have enough test rabbits to do this on... What a fail.



While it is anecdotal (I just updated the chipset this weekend) 1903 is supposed to have improved scheduling for Ryzen processors. My firstrike score increased by 3000+ points but I am not sure if that is attributed to my new cooler.


----------



## don dolarson (Sep 3, 2019)

Guys, I was thinking about changing some icons in my system as I always do this kind of stuff so I've searched for this new folder and edited some icons in imageres.dll.mun but now I can't replace this file with the original. Tried to OWN the original file and everything goes successful i cmd, but the the file can't be touched. Not even name change of it. Tried to manually select full access to every profile in Advanced Security Settings but still can't touch this shit. The SystemResources folder where imageres.dll.mun file is is read only and can't be touched as well. How to get around this crap?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 4, 2019)

don dolarson said:


> Guys, I was thinking about changing some icons in my system as I always do this kind of stuff so I've searched for this new folder and edited some icons in imageres.dll.mun but now I can't replace this file with the original. Tried to OWN the original file and everything goes successful i cmd, but the the file can't be touched. Not even name change of it. Tried to manually select full access to every profile in Advanced Security Settings but still can't touch this shit. The SystemResources folder where imageres.dll.mun file is is read only and can't be touched as well. How to get around this crap?


its kinda of a pain, but the folder properties need too be changed first before changing the file. I really dont recommend doing that, not just for 1 file. I dont see the problem why you cant manually change icons. Use a 3rd party app to change icons.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 4, 2019)

i reverted to 1809 too since 1903 was sluggish as hell even with my rig. one game stutter was so bad i had to revert to 1803 and not it works again


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 4, 2019)

Laurijan said:


> i reverted to 1809 too since 1903 was sluggish as hell even with my rig. one game stutter was so bad i had to revert to 1803 and not it works again



I'm trying Win 7 at the moment just for nostalgia on a spare SSD I am... surprised how smooth and stable it is going. I have updates turned off and use WSUS Offline Updater. As long as I get something like free Avira or Malwarebytes, and keep it up to date and scanned, I really don't care about the whole OS thing not being updated anymore. I highly doubt I would ever be targeted, I barely do anything but play games. lol

FYI I visit Oulu every summer almost, PM incoming!!!


----------



## don dolarson (Sep 4, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> its kinda of a pain, but the folder properties need too be changed first before changing the file. I really dont recommend doing that, not just for 1 file. I dont see the problem why you cant manually change icons. Use a 3rd party app to change icons.



I've figured it out. You can easily do it using Windows 10 boot media and explorer in it. Not possible to get *SystemResources *folder full access while the actual system is on.
 Why do you not recommend this and what software are you talking about? I've used CustomizerGod for icon change couple of year but this app isn't working with 1903 and isn't updated anymore, so I edited *imageres.dll.mun *icons with Resource Hacker and just needed to replace the edited file with original. Why no recommendations to it?

I've edited many times imageres.dll, shell32.dll and other with CustomizerGod, only for icons edited .dlls and never had any problem.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 4, 2019)

don dolarson said:


> I've figured it out. You can easily do it using Windows 10 boot media and explorer in it. Not possible to get *SystemResources *folder full access while the actual system is on.
> Why do you not recommend this and what software are you talking about? I've used CustomizerGod for icon change couple of year but this app isn't working with 1903 and isn't updated anymore, so I edited *imageres.dll.mun *icons with Resource Hacker and just needed to replace the edited file with original. Why no recommendations to it?
> 
> I've edited many times imageres.dll, shell32.dll and other with CustomizerGod, only for icons edited .dlls and never had any problem.


it is possible, just have to jump thru hoops to do it. 

Not recommending anything directly, however, I use Library Icon Changer for the Library folder.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 4, 2019)

You know you can postpone updates, yes...? Just stay behind the cycle for a year and all is well in the world.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 4, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> You know you can postpone updates, yes...? Just stay behind the cycle for a year and all is well in the world.


yes, there is that option in windows, but I have totally blocked access to WU.


----------



## juiseman (Sep 4, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I'm trying Win 7 at the moment just for nostalgia on a spare SSD I am... surprised how smooth and stable it is going. I have updates turned off and use WSUS Offline Updater. As long as I get something like free Avira or Malwarebytes, and keep it up to date and scanned, I really don't care about the whole OS thing not being updated anymore. I highly doubt I would ever be targeted, I barely do anything but play games. lol
> 
> FYI I visit Oulu every summer almost, PM incoming!!!



That's what I been saying also; it feels very snappy doesn't it?
I got Win 7 Enterprise on my NVME...no issues at all; going on 6-7 months great.
I have it installed on my only semi-critical system that I need to work
when I want it too; not when Microsoft wants it too.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I'm trying Win 7 at the moment just for nostalgia on a spare SSD I am... surprised how smooth and stable it is going.


Now you understand why some of us aren't willing to let it go. It's rock solid and smooth as silk. Not to mention alot better looking, easier to navigate, etc, etc...


----------



## juiseman (Sep 5, 2019)

100% agree lex......

I think this weekend I will start putting in on my 2nd xeon E5, this one is more of a tinker rig, but I do still use it for semi-important stuff sometimes.
The Wife and Kids can stay on 10. Its a lot more current and secure; better for the average/novice users. But for a nerd like myself; still like 7, just got too
watch what you download and install or take it offline that would be best.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 5, 2019)

juiseman said:


> But for a nerd like myself; still like 7, just got too watch what you download and install or take it offline that would be best.


Securing it is very easy. Comodo currently has the best Antivirus/AntiMalware + Firewall suite available and it's free for personal use, or the premium version is $5 per year(worth it IMHO).





						Best Internet Security Software 2022 | Antivirus Total Security
					

Comodo's best internet security software is an advanced best antivirus total security for web threats. The best internet security and Computer security software.




					www.comodo.com
				



It will install in Premium mode as a 30day trial but will revert to Free mode after that. The differences apply only to the AntiVirus/AntiMalware side of things and will not leave you vulnerable at all, the firewall continues unchanged.


----------



## juiseman (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks man, I'll take a look at that again... I remember I tried Comodo several years ago (2009ish?) 
I had problems with the firewall not getting my computers to see each other on the LAN (kind of how Windows 10 is now)...so I gave up on it.
But heck yes; it sure had a lot of bells and whistle


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 6, 2019)

juiseman said:


> I had problems with the firewall not getting my computers to see each other on the LAN (kind of how Windows 10 is now)...so I gave up on it.


That's still a thing, a deliberate security feature, but is much easier to manage in the current version. If you want some tips, let me know.


----------



## juiseman (Sep 6, 2019)

10-4, thanks .


----------

